

Ask HN: Virtualized cloud computing? - buzzzlight

I searched HN but couldn't find an answer to this question: has anyone found a hosting service that offers a virtual private server (VPS) running on a cloud?  I ask because most cloud computing plans seem to run about $70 per month, but surely they could be virtualized to allow multiple users to share one slice.<p>I did find this:<p>http://vexxhost.com/dedicatedservers.htm<p>http://vexxhost.com/cloud_hosting/pricing<p>Maybe there is room for a startup to resell cloud computing at a more affordable rate.  I realize I'm glossing over the technical details, but have run my own linux instances on Linode/TekTonic and they have been generally too much work to set up and too vulnerable to hacking.  I'm more interested in thinking about what's possible.  I need a preinstalled LAMP server with shell access that can scale indefinitely, starting at ~$10-20/mo.  Right now I'm going through a reseller account for $18/mo but sometimes they don't answer their support tickets and I worry about scalability.
======
byoung2
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/cloud_hosting_products/server...](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/cloud_hosting_products/servers/)

You can get a 256MB slice with root access for about $11 per month. When you
need more, you can scale up to 15.5GB. They have really good support (phone,
chat, and email).

~~~
buzzzlight
Hey thanx for the tip, I did their live chat and their instances come with
LAMP already set up and can use webmin/plesk. I've heard good things about
them and so far they are living up to their reputation. I would have switched
a long time ago but for some reason thought they were a lot more expensive. At
the height of our business, we needed 500MB storage and 40 GB transfer per
month, which works out to about $19, but only on the heaviest months, so we'll
probably save money by switching.

